# 1" Slings coming tomorrow - how's this enclosure?



## Mindibun (Apr 1, 2014)

I wanted to design something for an arboreal sling that was at least tolerable to look at, but still inexpensive to make. There is cross-ventilation via air holes along the top of one side and in the lid of the same side, and a row of holes about 2" from the bottom on the opposite side. I used PVC hoping to avoid mold, and used a wye connector with a slight curve in it (don't know the technical term), having taken inspiration from the bamboo tubes often used for pokies. I hot glued plastic plants to it to give the slings anchors for their webs and to help with the look of it. I have bottle cap water bowls hot glued to the side, directly underneath a hole in the top. The hole is closed off by a water bottle top that's been hot glued to the lid. I'm hoping this will allow me to drop in crickets and change water without actually lifting the lid because this species is known for VERY heavy webbing. They're set to arrive tomorrow morning so please let me know what you think. (I removed about .5" of substrate after these were taken to make it more arboreal)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fyic (Apr 1, 2014)

looks good .....I have also used the PVC as well.....for burrowing and arboreal.....I like to use the black ones.......speaking of PVC check these out http://www.tarantulasus.com/showthread.php/1750-PVC-hides


So what species are you putting in this?

---------- Post added 03-31-2014 at 11:42 PM ----------

Just a thought but on the PVC you could rub some silicone on it .......and then roll it around in some substrate.....give it a some what real look ....just a thought


----------



## viper69 (Apr 1, 2014)

Love the screw cap idea!!!! Never thought of that.

What container is that?

For the PVC it helps the Ts if you take sandpaper or a metal file and lightly sand/file the inside of the tube. The roughened surface allows them to walk on it better, and web it better inside.


----------



## just1moreT (Apr 1, 2014)

I believe they will be in home sweet home looks good I like using those sterlite containers also nice lock lids


----------



## Mindibun (Apr 1, 2014)

@ fyic: "Just a thought but on the PVC you could rub some silicone on it .......and then roll it around in some substrate.....give it a some what real look ....just a thought" -- I did think about doing something like this, but the point was to try to avoid mold and as the sub is currently the only thing in those cages that might mold, I felt that rubbing it all over everything would defeat the purpose. So, I left it "sterile" for practicality and have to suffer with the aesthetics of it. -lol-

To everyone who has mentioned roughing up the PVC, I forgot to mention that I did that. I used 80 grit sandpaper and just went to town on them. Plenty of rough surface for footholds.  Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mindi what about my question-- who makes those containers? Where'd younger them?


----------



## Mindibun (Apr 1, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Mindi what about my question-- who makes those containers? Where'd younger them?


Sorry, Viper, they're sterillite containers from Walmart. I believe they were the 2.5Q size and I think they cost me $2-3. I wanted something that was debatably "too big" for one inch slings because a) I've heard this is one species who will actually use the room, and b) I don't want to rehouse more than once in their lives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mindibun said:


> Sorry, Viper, they're sterillite containers from Walmart. I believe they were the 2.5Q size and I think they cost me $2-3. I wanted something that was debatably "too big" for one inch slings because a) I've heard this is one species who will actually use the room, and b) I don't want to rehouse more than once in their lives.


Thanks! What species are you dropping in there? You never mentioned, which makes it impossible to give meaningful species-specific input


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, looks great! Way better than my mayo containers with a piece of cork and a bottle cap. 

I use the pvc often too. I use the black and use a wire brush thing on a drill to rough up the outside and inside. Most of my ts love them. Even some of my Avics will use them.


----------



## David VB (Apr 1, 2014)

If you like to have a more branched look of the pvc, try heating them with open flame so they burn a bit. After some practise this gives some cool effects


----------



## viper69 (Apr 1, 2014)

David VB said:


> If you like to have a more branched look of the pvc, try heating them with open flame so they burn a bit. After some practise this gives some cool effects


I've seen PVC heated with blow torch of sorts, it gets a nice crusty brown color, sorta resembling something natural.  You shouldn't burn PVC indoors though as it releases a toxic gas if I recall correctly with chlorine in it.


----------



## Mindibun (Apr 1, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Thanks! What species are you dropping in there? You never mentioned, which makes it impossible to give meaningful species-specific input


THIS one!! http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...LY!-My-quot-holy-grail-quot-is-here!!-D-(pic)


----------



## viper69 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mindibun said:


> THIS one!! http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...LY!-My-quot-holy-grail-quot-is-here!!-D-(pic)


Yes I saw that pic previously, and the subsequent posts. And at no point do you actually write what it is. Someone asked if it was E. oliv. but you never actually confirm. That's OK nvm. Too much work to figure this out.


----------



## Mindibun (Apr 2, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Yes I saw that pic previously, and the subsequent posts. And at no point do you actually write what it is. Someone asked if it was E. oliv. but you never actually confirm. That's OK nvm. Too much work to figure this out.


Sorry, yes, it IS an E. olivacea. I figured the subsequent posts by others confirming the species was enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks very good! I kind of want to live in it .


----------



## viper69 (Apr 2, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Looks very good! I kind of want to live in it .



I think the screw top from a bottle is the COOLEST idea I've seen lately. This helps out a lot.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 2, 2014)

Bad thing about it though, is it limits stacking. 





viper69 said:


> I think the screw top from a bottle is the COOLEST idea I've seen lately. This helps out a lot.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Apr 2, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Bad thing about it though, is it limits stacking.


Maybe the screw top could be put on the side.  It would be a little harder to drop a feeder in, but.............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oddT (Apr 15, 2014)

impressive, love the water dish


----------



## skippydude (Apr 15, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I think the screw top from a bottle is the COOLEST idea I've seen lately. This helps out a lot.


I use a syringe with a 4" blunt needle on it. It reaches any dish in any of my enclosures through existing vent holes


----------



## viper69 (Apr 15, 2014)

skippydude said:


> I use a syringe with a 4" blunt needle on it. It reaches any dish in any of my enclosures through existing vent holes



Been using those for over a year..not new info here 


Screw cap would be useful for other reasons :biggrin:


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol there is me and viper in the background .





skippydude said:


> I use a syringe with a 4" blunt needle on it. It reaches any dish in any of my enclosures through existing vent holes
> 
> View attachment 125950


----------



## viper69 (Apr 15, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Lol there is me and viper in the background .


We are famous!! I didn't even notice haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucian (Apr 15, 2014)

That is a very cool looking enclosure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

